# Awful pet store in Wisconsin.



## aquamoonbeam (Dec 10, 2011)

I live in Milwaukee Wisconsin and the pet store that carries my parakeets favorite food is horrendous. Their rabbits never get hay and today when I walked in they have almost 100 teeny tiny Dutch rabbits for sale for $12 each. It made me want to throw up. They had so many in the small animals room that they built a little pen and threw shavings on the ground and put a bunch in there up by the register! A mother of like 5 went to pick one out for her kids and dropped it! I was going to scream. I thought my Russell was tiny when I picked him up from the Humane Society But these guys were teeny and so scared! I hate pet stores but this on especially, every animal that I have gotten in the past or friends have gotten from there has had some problem or died and they still do itching. . My rat died within a week, my hamster already had diabetes, my boyfriends parents lovebird died of seizures within two weeks, and their Congo African Grey ( a $1600 bird plus over $3000 in vet bills) died within a month due to infections from there, even the vet who they took him to knew exactly where he was from and had said she had seen lots of other exotic birds die from there. This pet store makes me so sad and I wonder where all those baby bunnies will end up when they out grow their timid baby bunny phase and the impulse $12 cute bunny buy. I wish they wold just be shut down...


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 10, 2011)

Horrid! Things like that ALWAYS suprise me. Try reading up on Animal Pet store laws in Wisconsin and see if they are doing anything illegal, if they are contact the SPCA or animal control and tell them just what you told RO. Things like this make me go insane! ullshairout: Also ask if you can talk to the manager and tell them that they are violating an animals needs, and that you'll call aniaml control on them if they don't.
Don't listen to what I just rambled, it's just me being insane. anic: :claps:
Jj


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 10, 2011)

What I find disgusting is that they are going to make OVER $1200 on the sales of those Dutch rabbits. They'll make $1200 just off the bunnies alone if they sell every one, but then add in cost of toys, food, cage, etc. and yeah, wow! But it's completely okay for a pet store to make that much in pet sales a year, but a breeder gets in trouble for $500 in sales a year? What's the difference? At least breeders are educating their buyers and not letting them go to pet buyers on impulse purchases. 

Those poor bunnies. And most of them will end up as Christmas gifts with it being so close to the holidays. :/

Emily


----------



## MILU (Dec 10, 2011)

You should post their address as a place nobody should go!! Also, post it on blogs about bunnies, everywhere you can, and send an email to them so maybe they'll change!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 10, 2011)

ray:


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Dec 10, 2011)

The management at this place has been the same forever and they are so rude. They get in fights with the customers. How is that allowed? I posted this same thing on Facebook and an acquaintance told me how her friend got a rabbit from there and it died a week later... She is now trying to get a legal thing going with an animal rights group! That made me super excited to hear! What else can you do about these situations? I'm sick of going in there seeing helpless animals! By the way can I post the name of the place on here? Just want to be sure before I do it? The baby buns are a "special" deal for Christmas. Makes me sick I hate that they are making money off of these horrible situations!


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 11, 2011)

wow thats disgusting! hope you fight for those lil defenceless bunnies ray:


----------



## jamestown478 (May 7, 2012)

what pet store are you talking about? petworld?


----------



## aquamoonbeam (May 8, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## jamestown478 (May 8, 2012)

yea we bought a tiny rex from there that died from dehydration a few days later. Never going back to that hell hole.


----------



## StitchLover (May 8, 2012)

I found this online "Unweaned Animals:

Prohibits retailers from selling fowl, ducks or baby rabbits under 2 months old. Exceptions: in quantities of 6 or more animals, or for agriculture or science. Heating facilities must be supplied to the baby fowl while offered for sale."


----------



## StitchLover (May 8, 2012)

That was from www.bornfreeusa.com for reference. You can also look at petstoreabuse.com for ways to get them a surprise inspection.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 8, 2012)

They have to have a liscence for all their animals, to get it they have a capacityn number per species. Im sure their over, most max at ten. If its mom and pop they may be skipping a lot of legalities. Call humane society for numbers of pet store regulstors. Call animal control and see when its condidered abuse.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 12, 2012)

Petworld is notorious for supporting back yard breeders. They're a franchise too so some locations are better then others, but again they still support back yard breeders. There is a massive one in Illinois in the suburbs of schaumburg. They keep their store in excellent condition and their animals are maintained extremely well, but holy cow do they sell. This place makes a ton of money and over charges on puppies and kittens with no real background history. One thing I do is IF I am going to purchase an animal from a pet store I check out how the animals are treated and the smell of the store. A smelly store with an overpopulation of animals is a no go.


----------

